
China jails man 13 years for running porn Web site - jacquesm
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/02/06/AR2010020603305.html
======
hga
I had a coupe of graduate student roomates from the PRC in the late '80s and
one of the most intersting things they told me was that accusations of sexual
infractions had replaced execution by starvation as the state's main tool for
controlling the population.

Before the free market in food was established, if you got on the wrong side
of your block committee or village equivalent, they'd just stop issuing you
ration coupons; no muss, no fuss on their part.

So every time you hear about a PRC crackdown on "porn", expect that there's a
hidden agenda behind it that's used to zap "enemies of the people" who have
nothing to do with porn.

~~~
jacquesm
That's an interesting bit of information, but wouldn't that strategy cause
people to become thieves instead of starving themselves?

